# for saxon husky pics



## cayugawolf (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Dawn, some pics of the dogs, thought you might like to see
Tallin
[email protected] & the Online Pedigree Database (tm)
bred by Michelle in 1994








Tallin & Ranger
[email protected] & the Online Pedigree Database (tm)








in the snow, around 2003








and Ice, the new addition, now 2 years old
[email protected] & the Online Pedigree Database (tm)









this last one is a Ranger pup, with her own litter








her grand dam was your bitch.

Enjoy!!
Lynn


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

aww lovely pics


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Lynn,

They are gorgeous.
Who was the father to Rangers litter then???
It must have been one of the first litter because I put restrictions on all the other litters.


----------



## cayugawolf (Dec 16, 2007)

Huh?? LOL Ranger is the father of Rangers litter! If you mean the last pic that is. The bitch in the pic was a pup from a litter Ranger sired, she was born in Jan 1998. Her mum was one of yours born June 1996

Lynn


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

cayugawolf said:


> Huh?? LOL Ranger is the father of Rangers litter! If you mean the last pic that is. The bitch in the pic was a pup from a litter Ranger sired, she was born in Jan 1998. Her mum was one of yours born June 1996
> 
> Lynn


I'm a bit dim and presumed Ranger was a bitch!!!!!

That would have been the second litter. Do you know her KC name??
I have a crap memory but I'm nearly certain I didn't lift any restrictions on those pups.
Who was she owned by and where did they come from??
I know one woman who lived in Newcastle passed a bitch on then the new owner bred it and wanted me to lift restrictions after the litter was born.
I didn't lift them though.
Was the bitch, who had the pups, registered???
The grandsire to them would have been Daz.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Cute pups - can they still be classed as pedigrees if you haven't removed the restrictions SAxon?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> Cute pups - can they still be classed as pedigrees if you haven't removed the restrictions SAxon?


I'm not sure if that was a litter from restricted dogs but even if it were the pups are in fact 'pedigree' just not KC registered.
You wouldn't be able to show them in KC shows.
Or register and pups they or their progeny were to give birth to.
As I say I'm not sure which pup the Dam to these pups were from until Lynn can tell.
You wouldn't be ablet o sell them at the 'going' price for the breed unless you were intending conning people and saying the papers would follow on.
That was happening a lot when husky's became the 'in breed' to own.
This is why I stopped breeding them. In fact I got so disillusioned with the whole thing I had everything I owned neutered.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thats why i couldnt breed saxon 

these dogs have become a fashion accessorie to people since eight below and snow dogs disney films came out...............people live in the illusion that they are cute lil things they really dont realise what hard work they acctually are 

If i was ever to breed a litter of pups it would be to keep the full litter myself but seeing as i dont have the space to keep a full litter i wouldnt breed :lol2: but i am just greedy hee hee


----------



## cayugawolf (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Dawn, 
had to check which was which, your pups were owned then by Pauline Hamilton, Whiskeys Little Imp and Spirit Addvercat. (Misty & Sheba)
The mum in the bottom pic was a pup from Ranger x Sheba's Litter
If you look at the pic of Sheba and pups, she is the little one in front with the dark spot. Pic was taken when the pups were only 3 or 4 days old so Sheba desnt look her best. Ive got Shebas dob listed as 20.06.1996. The KC registered the litters so there musnt have been restrictions on them.

Sheba x Ranger litter, Jan 1998









Lynn


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes Lynn that was the couple from Rickleton who bought two pups. I never did that again!!!!
They supposedly bred them at 11 months, so I was later told, and then another litter which I presume was the one here. First litter to 'sy' I think this was one of Brynn's dogs.
When they got rid of the Husky's they went into Dougue de Bordeux, because they were then the 'big money' dogs, God knows what they have now!!!!!

Misty, and possibly Sheba, ended up in rescue. I wasn't told about this until a gentleman contacted Michelle for a pup as his rescue, Whiskey's Little Imp, had recently died.
Previous to going into rescue they had been passed on to 'Brynn' and, I can't remember the other blokes name, they ended up being used by Eddie Richardson as far as I know. The same bloke who had Daz!!!!!
As I said I didn't know about this until about 2 yrs ago when one of them had died.
No matter how you try to pick 'good owners' you can never tell!!!
The Hamiltons seemed lovely when they came to see the pups. I even made them wait a month before picking the second one up to make sure they could cope with two. They had a glorious kennel and pen in the back garden. I did a home check.
This is why I will never breed dogs again.
That was the second litter that Collie made me do, it's a long story but I was conned by him as well, I don't think they had restrictions. It was because of these two that I put restrictions on my later pups.

Tamara died last year aged 14yrs.


----------



## cayugawolf (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Dawn
I don't know about the girls ending up in rescue, all the info I have comes from the KC BRS. I can't find a record of a litter when the girls were less than a year old, of course they might not have registered the litters with the KC. They contacted me about using Ranger via a bloke called Brent Jobling. The litters were born dec 97/jan 98. Pauline later bought a dog from Mr R S Davies and had a litter in nov 98 from Misty. She later transfered ownership of both bitches and the dog back to Davies. He had litters from both bitches in 1999. He also had both bitches hip scored and eyes tested. Sheba was found to be positive for predisposition to goniodysgenesis. Neither bitches had any more registered litters.

On another note, I see a J Race bred a litter from Eskimo Friend x Ice Princess of Chilton in 1999, by 2001 the same pair had a litter registered by A E Richardson, in 2004 and 2006 the same pair had litters registered by S Bradley. This last litter was the litter my youngster came from. Her mum had 2 other litters too. 

I can't get my head around the constant moving around of these dogs. If I have an animal of any description, then I expect to keep that animal for life. Oh well, maybe I expect too much from folks.
Lynn


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

That was Brent ( I know I said Brynn), from Witton Gilbert, he was 'in' with Eddie Richardson form Houghton-le-Spring. I was told they were passed on to him and his freind.
I was told they both had a litter, arranged by Richardson, at 11 months old.
I can't say I recognise the name 'Race' but Bradley may have been the surname of the friend of Brent I'm not sure.
I know of his reputation and I wouldnt' be surprised if the litters werent' registered to different bitches.
I once visited his 'establishment' and was shown 'obvious' x breeds and told they were pedigree Husky's. When i told him I had Huskies and the pups werent' pure he then said he was going to register the 'ones that looked like husky's' as husky's and 'the ones that looked like GSD's' as GSD's.
I know that the information I've been given, it was along time ago though, would be 90% accurate. The litters at 11 months we sent someone to look at them and they were definitely 'on the ground' at the address and with the bitches I sold to them.

This all happened years ago and it is the sole reason i stopped with Huskies and never went into another breed. Every dog I've ever had since has been neutered. I've had quite a few because of working with rescue. My 'pets' I've kept until it was time for them to go.
This was during and shortly after the poor Husky became the 'in breed' wasn't it???
I'm so glad they're losing their popularity now.

I currently have a 'mastiff' bought from someone, who I later found, was selling them for Eddie Richardson. Again she's a mastiff x great dane unless I'm a monkey's uncle!!!!!
She's registered as a mastiff but there is no chance in 'the hot area other than heaven' that she is pure mastiff.

Here's a pic of my 'pedigree' Mastiff. She's 8 yrs old now and has suffered with genetic problems ever since she was 5months old.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

definately has great dane in there you can tell by the face 

gorgas doggy though 

Im afraid that huskies seem to be becoming fashion accessories again..............due to the films Eight Below and Snow dogs there has been a big demand for them over xmas and many are now ending up in welfare at 12 + weeks old now the novelty has warn off


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

The thing is the more demand then the people like the ones I've named will take advantage.
The people looking for pups will buy from them as their prices are lower but the pups will be of 'lower quality' in that the pedigree's aren't being researched and you will get the BYB's again. They think it's fine to breed their bitch with the dog up the street because it's 'the same breed'.
With Husky's there's definitely some lines that should not be bred to gether, or there were a few years ago, I dont' know all the lines now but I'm sure there are those that should be kept out of certain breedings.

I dont' think they are as sought after as they used to be though as I know of someone, I dont' know them personnally, that is having difficulty shifting a litter.
My friend has found homes for all of hers, bar one, upto press but she can be pretty particular about who gets them and most of her pups go to people who already have one from her. She has just told me she won't be breeding much from now on as she isn't happy with the people coming forward with homes.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah i know what you mean saxon thats why i would never breed i would rather find a pup that i want and let someone else do the hard work lol 

but i do have to say they are becoming alot more popular again than you may think 

yes its true about the breeding im with you on that one just because 2 dogs are of the same breed dosnt mean that they will make fantastic pups.............not enough people do the proper research to them its the £££ signs that are too blinding


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

The thing is that the cost of a Husky pup now is so low that most people, with a little saving, can go out and buy one. They dont' have to wait for months thinking about it they just seem to rush out and buy the first one they see.
When I bred they were in excess of £1000. There were waiting lists as not so many were bred.
In my area you can pick one up for less than £400. There's a litter advetised every day.
Thankfully the good breeders keep their cost up and hopefully in doing so they go to good, forever homes.







Emmaj said:


> yeah i know what you mean saxon thats why i would never breed i would rather find a pup that i want and let someone else do the hard work lol
> 
> but i do have to say they are becoming alot more popular again than you may think
> 
> yes its true about the breeding im with you on that one just because 2 dogs are of the same breed dosnt mean that they will make fantastic pups.............not enough people do the proper research to them its the £££ signs that are too blinding


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

saxon said:


> The thing is that the cost of a Husky pup now is so low that most people, with a little saving, can go out and buy one. They dont' have to wait for months thinking about it they just seem to rush out and buy the first one they see.
> When I bred they were in excess of £1000. There were waiting lists as not so many were bred.
> In my area you can pick one up for less than £400. There's a litter advetised every day.
> Thankfully the good breeders keep their cost up and hopefully in doing so they go to good, forever homes.


Yeah i have to say i have paid a good price for my 3 KC sibes as i wanted the right pups from a breeder that i liked and dogs that i loved 

my boy sibe and my youngest girl thats coming home on sat are both from the same breeder when i found she had had another litter there was noway that i couldnt not have a pup as the boy i got has the most amazing temprement in the world just like his parents 

its just such a shame people do what you said and just rush out and buy a pup cos they think its cute or will make them look good................well yeah they are and yes it will till behind closed doors when it starts chewing the hell outta their house :lol2: But if they had researched then they would have known this and been prepared for anything the pup threw at them rather than rehoming at the first hirdle :bash:


----------



## cayugawolf (Dec 16, 2007)

Dawn, there is a huge problem with husky numbers at the mo.
this shows the numbers registered with the KC from 1989 to 2006, awaiting 2007 numbers, but will probably top 2000 again.








After the collapse of the SHCGB welfare scheme last year, SHWA(UK) was set up. They have had almost 140 dogs through welfare, almost 75% were unregistered. If you apply that to the numbers we know he KC knows about, not to mention all the various crosses out there......

Lynn


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i know alot about both the welfares more so the SHWA as i do what i can to help them out ! 
I know that they are having a high volume of pups coming through the door both registered and unregistered due to the xmas aftermath some of the pups as young as 12 wks old 

stupid people that buy their spoilt brats a snow dog for xmas cos they have seen the films and think they are cute.................well these poor puppies end up having to come to foster homes of people like myself and many others that go out of thier way to help them and then be found forever homes 

Its so god damn sickening its unbelievable 

and that was just the pups i wont even get started on the older pups/dogs :bash: as it gets me so mad :censor:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sorry about the rant its just huskies and husky welfare is something thats close to my heart :lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Yeah i have to say i have paid a good price for my 3 KC sibes as i wanted the right pups from a breeder that i liked and dogs that i loved
> 
> my boy sibe and my youngest girl thats coming home on sat are both from the same breeder when i found she had had another litter there was noway that i couldnt not have a pup as the boy i got has the most amazing temprement in the world just like his parents
> 
> its just such a shame people do what you said and just rush out and buy a pup cos they think its cute or will make them look good................well yeah they are and yes it will till behind closed doors when it starts chewing the hell outta their house :lol2: But if they had researched then they would have known this and been prepared for anything the pup threw at them rather than rehoming at the first hirdle :bash:


If they are from the same breeder are they related???
Which one, if not both, are you neutering???


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yes they are related they are brother and sister just different litters.............and my boy is already done so dont start with the lectures i have already said i have no intentions of breeding a few times on this thread 

When Qannik comes on sat i will have 5 dogs 3 of which are already done just the 2 female pups keona and qannik waiting on being done when old enough and 1st season done 

I am one of the people that is here ready to take in pups that are bought by stupid people that dont do research and cant cope with this breed of dog!.........So im sure as hell not daft enough to put my self in a position of ending up with litters of pups!!

Im sorry for sounding harsh but im not stupid you know :crazy:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I didnt' mean to sound as if I was going to lecture you. It's a sore point with me when people have opposite sex pups and don't neuter.

It's just so many people say 'I'm never going to breed' and then go on to buy opposite sex pups and have an 'accidental' litter.
Not that I'm saying no one should breed Husky's it's just they need someone with a lot of 'breeding' experience before they even think about breeding Husky's.

I'm pleased that you are one of the more sensible owners.
There arent' many around now. I must admit I wouldn't spey a female Husky at 9-10 months, after first season, I'd let her get to around 2yrs old so she had chance to mature. It takes them long enough to mature without the speying preventing them doing so. I know a lot of vets will say it doesnt' affect them but in my experience it always has.

Lynn,

I hadnt' realised people were still breeding so many. I thought the popularity would have waned a bit by now.







Emmaj said:


> yes they are related they are brother and sister just different litters.............and my boy is already done so dont start with the lectures i have already said i have no intentions of breeding a few times on this thread
> 
> When Qannik comes on sat i will have 5 dogs 3 of which are already done just the 2 female pups keona and qannik waiting on being done when old enough and 1st season done
> 
> ...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

saxon said:


> I didnt' mean to sound as if I was going to lecture you. It's a sore point with me when people have opposite sex pups and don't neuter.
> 
> It's just so many people say 'I'm never going to breed' and then go on to buy opposite sex pups and have an 'accidental' litter.
> Not that I'm saying no one should breed Husky's it's just they need someone with a lot of 'breeding' experience before they even think about breeding Husky's.
> ...


Nopes sibes are the puppy farmers dream come true they are breeding bitches practically to death its so damn annoying 

I understand your concerns but i can assure you i am one of the good guys not the bad guys lol 

Im more than willing to wait till my girls are 2 years or older to have them done but it all depends on how the season affects my boys even though they are both done............some dogs can still be affected by on season bitches.........But if they aint bothered then i will be waiting till the girls are around 2 - 2 1/2


----------



## cayugawolf (Dec 16, 2007)

Me too Emma, see you at the AGM!!

Lynn


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah was reading that im hoping to maybe get there im stranded lol dont have any transport so aslong as new pups settled then i may be able to train it unless someone close to me would be able to help me out with transport will have to ask Terry if anyone is going from my way


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

gorgeous dogs i want one but havent the time or space for a dog yet but i know what you mean about husky pups my friend has just had one for nothing !! only 5 months old as owner said the kids have gone off it and its too playful or some daft excuse like that but its now in a loving home


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

mantidboywonder said:


> gorgeous dogs i want one but havent the time or space for a dog yet but i know what you mean about husky pups my friend has just had one for nothing !! only 5 months old as owner said the kids have gone off it and its too playful or some daft excuse like that but its now in a loving home


 
Goodon them for giving it a loving home.
They really need to research the needs and expectations of a Husky though.
They are definitely not a breed for the faint hearted.
if they just took it because it was a pedigree and for nothing they may have bitten off more than they can chew.
Wish them luck in the coming months.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mantidboywonder said:


> gorgeous dogs i want one but havent the time or space for a dog yet but i know what you mean about husky pups my friend has just had one for nothing !! only 5 months old as owner said the kids have gone off it and its too playful or some daft excuse like that but its now in a loving home


Yes i 1000% agree with saxon they need to do all the research they can as although they are beautiful dogs they are very demanding and not for the faint hearted huskies will destroy for the sake of it not cos they want to be naughty but because they can they are extremely hard work and need 100% dedication and commitment to them and thats not an eggageration i can assure you i own 4 of the lil beggers :lol2:


----------



## mantidboywonder (Nov 15, 2006)

his parteners had one when she was younger but not didnt just have it because it was free but because he could give it a good home


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thats great soooo nice to have happy endings :flrt:


----------

